# Here's Patches!



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had Patches now for about 8 weeks, but now I'm finally ready to introduce her here. You can see how much she's grown already. When we got her she was the size of a mouse! She's very high-spirited and adopted my son and me as her new family right away. When anything scares her, she runs to hide in the front of our shirts--that's where she feels safest. So cute! And very, very loving. 

Intros with the rest of the mischief has been slow going, two steps forward one step back. They've pretty much accepted her on neutral territory, but any time they respond to her jumping on their backs with a play fight, she gets scared again. Hopefully, they'll be ready to room in the large cage together in a week or so.

When we first got her:









Tiny as a mouse:









Playing in my slippper


















And how she's grown (Climbing on the boys' cage. Linus has passed away since. Bear--the one standing up--has been neutered and will join the girls soon. He and Patches are already in love, through the cage bars, it's very sweet.)


----------



## tobi (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww Patches is beautiful


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

aww, she's adorable!


----------



## flogging_molly (Jul 18, 2008)

very cute, so small still


----------



## fpmonkee11 (Jul 30, 2008)

EEK! she's so cute!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How cute is that!!!! ;D


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

How freakin' adorable! I love her snout in that first picture!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Would be so much easier if they weren't so cute as babies.


----------



## viral013 (Nov 19, 2008)

TOOO CUTE! ;D


----------

